# renting out smoker



## kanadan

Anyone ever rent out there smokers. Im going to be investing in a big trailer smoker. But it might be a while until I can do everything needed to Caterer ie (California health code and insurance). So to help pay for the pit I was thinking of renting out my pit and then if needed doing a cook for hire with it, to get around all the health code and insurance complications. Any ideas on this or experience would be great thanks guys.


----------



## bmudd14474

I know that I saw somewhere online that there was a place in TX (I think) that does rent them out. Might want to google it.


----------



## Dutch

We have a place here in town that rents out a Lang mobile 60 at $150 a day.

I've rented out the Lady twice already for group gatherings but the rental of the Lady also includes my services as the Pitmaster. They provide the meat and the wood.

Rates are $75.00 for the smoker and $20.00 an hour for my services.


----------



## pineywoods

I have heard there is a place near me that rents trailer smokers for 75 or 100 bucks a day but while not as bad I wonder about the licensing and liabilities of renting them out. In this day and age of lawsuit happy people I think I'd have to do some research especially if they are towing it with their vehicle


----------



## rbranstner

We have a couple Rent All type places up here that rent out grills, smokers etc for X amount of money a day. As long as you have some type of insurance or a deposit on it I would do it. You'd hate to have  your smoker get beat up or broken and not get some type of compensation for it. At least I wouldn't.


----------



## mballi3011

Now I have seen things like smokers be able to be rented for a price but I have never done it. But heck I rent alot of things even RV's for Jerry's gatherings. Now thats the way to go and we have doien it several times too.


----------



## dirt guy

I wouldn't rent it out unless I was doing it like Dutch.  We used to allow some local non-profits to borrow the cooker.  That stopped about three years ago after one group built a fire so hot in the thing it sprung the door!  It took a half a day to get things back to where they were, and it still wasn't exactly right.  

I'd think long and hard about renting out something I have invested so much time, money, or both into.


----------



## kanadan

thanks for the info that was exactly what i was thinking about doing. I found a a contract online that I could use to keep my smoker safe and keep me from being held liable for any accidents. thanks everone for the info


----------



## travcoman45

Ya can figure on it comin back broke.  I hate rentin anything out because a that.  Just my two coppers worth.


----------



## chef jeff tx

Gator Pits here in Houston rents pits. I think they get about $150 a day or $250 per weekend.

If I was going to make a pit available for rent it would either need to come with my service as pitmaster or would require a substantial deposit.


----------

